# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  Binge Eating Disorder

## Rawr

Anybody have it or use to have it? I use to be worse than what I am now since I discovered meds that help my anxiety & moods better. My big reason for it all. Felt as if only food only made me happy & the only thing I got happy for yet made me feel like crap at the same time. I still have those feelings sometimes but I'm recovering and trying to manage the weight.

----------


## Lunaire

> Anybody have it or use to have it? I use to be worse than what I am now since I discovered meds that help my anxiety & moods better. My big reason for it all. Felt as if only food only made me happy & the only thing I got happy for yet made me feel like crap at the same time. I still have those feelings sometimes but I'm recovering and trying to manage the weight.



I'm glad to hear that you are recovering from this!  ::): 

Have you found anything else that makes you happy and supplements this urge since this post?

----------


## fetisha

I used to binge eat at night a lot

----------


## Georgie

Wen i stress and my gad is at its worst i wont eat i loose my appetite which ment i lost a sone in weight few years ago! Then i went to comfort eatting and now i worry if i eat 2much or eat unhealthy food i wil get big(fat) even tho im not big im size 8 i no ice put weight on i did have forts of making me self sick but i didnt do it cus i no its not the rite thing 2do and wil only make me ill!! Ive started to use called ketone? It jus makes me feel lil better im really in 2 keeping fit i fink its al about control cus atm i cant control certain situations. Does this sound like the start of an eatting disorder???? This is 1st time ive ever told any 1. Scarey feel ashamed 2 that ive had those forts of making me self sick but not going to act on it

----------


## Antidote

Yeah I had a binge / purge EDNOS. Didn't quite fit criteria for bulimia because I compensated for binges mainly with exercise and undereating. I got better in my early 20s for no particular reason. I think it was down to brain maturation and developing better impulse control so I managed to break the cycle.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Yes. 
But for the first time in my life I feel like I have control over it, as I no longer binge on food ( junk food) .and everyday was a struggle with food,
I no longer feel guilty after I eat. And my life feels slightly easier because of it. My body feels better

----------

